# dyno numbers



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

was wondering if my numbers are typical of a cam ,long tubes and a cai. 391rwhp and 385 torque? tsp 228r and pacesetter headers. 06 m6

:cool


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

what intake you running?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, those are very good numbers for having stock heads. 40-50 hp for a cam/headers/tune is right on. Expect another 40-50 with the addition of some heads.


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

stock intake....although the professional products intake looks good for the money. Although I heard people have had heat soak issues running these anybody have any input??


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks a little low to me.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ROBSGTO said:


> Looks a little low to me.


How do you figure that? Stock LS2s put down around the 320 range. Depending on the dyno. Many factors come into play when finding your true numbers. If he has a Cam, LT's and a CAI, his numbers seem spot on, considering thats about a 70hp jump. Dusty is correct. A new set of heads will jump him up big time, and he also stated he still has the stock intake. Port the throttle body and add in a good CAI, and it will allow the engine to breathe much better. Then add the heads, and your numbers should jump to the mid or upper 400 range


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

i have a varam cai...i dont hear alot about those on this board are they any good or should i be lookn for something better?? that was on a stingy mustang dyno i was told. And where can i get tb ported?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

As for the intake, I would look into getting a svede one. There are tons of mixed opninions out there, but have yet to see any bad comments on the Svede. Everyone seems to absolutely love it. And the great part is, it works like an intake is supposed to work.

As for the TB porting, you could either send it in to get ported and polished, or there are quite a few threads on how to port it yourself with a dremel. Porting yourself, you have to be very careful to smooth it out and not go too far or too thin. Search around and you can decide if you want to do it yourself or not


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

bayhammer said:


> i have a varam cai...i dont hear alot about those on this board are they any good or should i be lookn for something better?? that was on a stingy mustang dyno i was told. And where can i get tb ported?


I've read that Mustang Dynos are stingy. But stingy can be a good thing. I raced an 05 GTO last year right after I got my cam, heads, and intake put on. He was also a H/C car, put had a ported stock intake manifold and Pacesetters vs. my FAST and Kooks S.S., and he had Texas-Speed CNC ported 5.3L heads vs. my Texas-Speed CNC ported LS3 heads with hollow stem valves. We talked about dyno numbers and he said he had about 25-30 hp more then what I dynoed at. He has the 6 speed manny. I got the 4 speed auto. So our numbers comparison wasn't exactly apples to apples. I didn't ask him what brand of dyno his was done on. Mine was done on a Dynojet. We raced.

He jumped a 1/2 car to a car on me immediately after the 3rd honk, but I attribute that to his better selection of gears at a 50 mph roll vs. me being in 2nd with the auto. We planed out quickly after that. Then I reeled him in, fast, and walked by him and kept going strong up until I let off at 150 and he was a good 3 cars back and fading. Keep in mind he was suppose to have 25-30 hp on me...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dynos even among the same brand are going to vary and then you have to have the correction factors right too. Sticks are going to dyno more than an auto too but not necessarily be "faster". That said that isn't a big jump in numbers for a cam, headers car. The selection of _what_ ones can make a big difference as well as the tuner.That 224R is a nice cam but not the strongest. I jumped way over 100 RWHP with a LS1 Cam/headers/svede/80mm TB/exhaust and UD and that was on a Mustang dyno. I suspect I know where you got yours tuned. I'd take it to a track and put a few runs in to see where you're at. Trap speeds can really nail down true engine output. Maybe you're stronger than you think.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> How do you figure that? Stock LS2s put down around the 320 range. Depending on the dyno. Many factors come into play when finding your true numbers. If he has a Cam, LT's and a CAI, his numbers seem spot on, considering thats about a 70hp jump. Dusty is correct. A new set of heads will jump him up big time, and he also stated he still has the stock intake. Port the throttle body and add in a good CAI, and it will allow the engine to breathe much better. Then add the heads, and your numbers should jump to the mid or upper 400 range


Because he should be over 400 rwhp with the mods he has.I don't think I've seen many 06 M6's dyno less than 400 rwhp with those mods unless it's on a Mustang dyno.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ROBSGTO said:


> Because he should be over 400 rwhp with the mods he has.I don't think I've seen many 06 M6's dyno less than 400 rwhp with those mods unless it's on a Mustang dyno.


I agree with you about the Mustang Dyno, but you gotta look at it in the sense of each power adder. The cam he has is probably giving him around 30-40 horses, his long tubes around 20. Add in his tune and his numbers should be right around 400 right where he is at. Like I said though, with a new set of heads and by allowing the engine to breathe better, his numbers should jump tremendously.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> I agree with you about the Mustang Dyno, but you gotta look at it in the sense of each power adder. The cam he has is probably giving him around 30-40 horses, his long tubes around 20. Add in his tune and his numbers should be right around 400 right where he is at. Like I said though, with a new set of heads and by allowing the engine to breathe better, his numbers should jump tremendously.


And on a different dyno he could be over 400 rwhp since all dynos are different.It's just a tuning tool anyways.


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

im an idiot its a volant cai...i have looked into getn the svede cai thru west coast and they are back ordered for quite a while..as far as tb im interested getn that done if not to difficult i will probably tackle that myself. how about these professional products "typhoon" intakes. i would luv to get a "fast" but i got babies and a wife who loves to shop.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

bayhammer said:


> im an idiot its a volant cai...i have looked into getn the svede cai thru west coast and they are back ordered for quite a while..as far as tb im interested getn that done if not to difficult i will probably tackle that myself. how about these professional products "typhoon" intakes. i would luv to get a "fast" but i got babies and a wife who loves to shop.


If you don't drive your car in the winter send the stock mani off and get it ported next winter. I would NOT get the Typhoon. Either that or get a L92/LS3 set of heads with a L76/LS3 manifold. The Volant BTW is holding you back. If you ever drag it, next time do a run and then take that cover off and run again. You'll pick up trap speed (power) every time


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

funny u say that svede last year i took the cover off and the car seemed to run a bit stronger, then i kept reading about heak soak and i put the cover back on. i do have the hsrk now, do u think if i run with cover off i will develop a heat soak issue?? i do not drive the car in the winter months but will probably be lookn into getn intake done this seaon, is there anyplace the does porting where they willl send me a ported one and i send them mine?? oh yeah and feel free to pull some strings over there at west coast to get me one of ur cai a bit early!! thx for everybodys help its truly been helpful.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah heatsoak. I don't miss it one bit.

Those dyno numbers look typical for the given mods to me...


----------

